

First in-depth demo of Twine with Nova Spivack [video] - dood
http://www.podtech.net/scobleshow/technology/1711/twine-semantic-web-tool-revealed

======
dood
There is a short (10min) edit, but it leaves out most of juicy stuff:
[[http://www.podtech.net/scobleshow/technology/1712/editors-
ch...](http://www.podtech.net/scobleshow/technology/1712/editors-choice-of-
twine-the-semantic-web-tool)]

